# Are the Atwood courtesy docks still in?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

They were still in last weekend when we went down on the dam side. Just curious if anyone has been down to the past day or two .


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> They were still in last weekend when we went down on the dam side. Just curious if anyone has been down to the past day or two .


They were in today at the dam end


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> They were in today at the dam end


Thanks.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe a noob question but when do the water levels significantly change for the winter? And are the courtesy docks still in, and when do they typically pull them? At the dam launch...


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Maybe a noob question but when do the water levels significantly change for the winter? And are the courtesy docks still in, and when do they typically pull them? At the dam launch...


Start dropping Nov 15 . Dropping 8 ft but will be over a month or 6 week period .They will pull docks before 15th


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Thanks


Also,you can still launch at dam end even after the 8 ft drawdown


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

fishless said:


> Also,you can still launch at dam end even after the 8 ft drawdown


Very carefully.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Anywhere to get minnows near the lake ?


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Anywhere to get minnows near the lake ?


There’s a Drive Thru in Somerdale off of Rt. 212 that sells them!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Anywhere to get minnows near the lake ?


Don’t know where you’re coming from but also a Drive Thru at the corner of Rt. 30 & Trump Ave outside of East Canton that sells them also.


----------

